# Wow... This really cleared stuff up..



## CelandirsArcher (Jan 20, 2010)

So - 

The Silmarillion really cleared stuff up about the First and Second Ages. This really helped me out with the works of Tolkien in general.. How did it help you??


----------



## Bucky (Jan 20, 2010)

It helped a whole lot....

Until I found out that CHRISTOPHER Tolkien, not JRR actually compiled & in some cases, actually wrote it.

The history of Middle-earth series opens up more questions about what can and can't be taken as 'canon' from The Silmarillion. Your journey has just begun.


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 28, 2010)

Reading The Silmarillion, and then re-reading The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings, you get a much richer tapestry. Every tiny reference to the past suddenly has meaning and context.

But if you can't be bothered to read it, try this!


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 17, 2010)

Amusing link. I think I'm ready for the trivia thread now.


----------

